# [Star Wars Saga] The Sith Want You!



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 10, 2007)

Recruiting RULES:

What I need froma valid submission:  Character History-how did you end up a Sith?  Were you raised Sith (this order has been around long enough that could happen), or did you choose it for yourself?  Your character history must include 1 other (NPC) character in the universe who either loves you, hates you, you love, or you hate.

I need a completed character sheet.

Finally, I need you to tell me which single concept of evil, decadence, and/or sithiness you feel best embodies your character.  Once I choose our Sith, I will grant you your Darth names when you are fully inducted, and it will be a reflection of your own special brand of sin.  Your destiny will also be selected accordingly.  

Characters will be 9th level.  One level MUST be Sith Apprentice (unless you submit a droid).  The rest are up to you.

*Point Buy:* 32 points (26 if you decide to submit a droid)
*Races:* Any from Saga (see bottom for extra options)
*Classes:* Any from Saga
*Feats:* Any from Saga, plus Tech Specialist and Assault
*Starting Credits* (Use Invisible Castle to roll these): 1st level As book.  Each additional level use the following guidlines: Noble 1d4x400; Jedi, Jedi Knight, Sith Apprentice, Force Sensitive 1d4x100; All other classes 1d4x250.
*Talents:* Any except Jennasari Defender.  Outlaw Tech is okay!

Useful Links:
Errata and Faq: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaederrata
A site with stuff I may allow, but needs approval first: http://sagaconversions.mattylee.com/
The web enhancement with Tech Specialist/Outlaw Tech: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaenhancement1

House Rules:  
1. Human bonus Skill and skills from high intelligence can be from the entire skill list.  You still must be force sensitive to select Use the Force.
2.  Jedi Knights do NOT have access to Armor Mastery, instead they have access to the Leadership talent tree.
3.  Jedi have the following skills on their list:  Acrobatics, Endurance, Initiative, Jump, Knowledge (all skills, taken individually), Perception, Persuasion, Use the Force


----------



## Tempes (Nov 10, 2007)

*Heh*

Sounds nifty.  My personal opinion would tend towards the higher of the two choices, been wanting to try Saga edition at something higher than level 1, but haven't had much luck in PnP.


----------



## sukael (Nov 11, 2007)

This sounds pretty interesting, especially with the rejiggering of the usual Star Wars universe in the Legacy era. (I'd need to re-read the copies of the Legacy comics I have, heh.)

I could go with either level 7 or level 8. Typically being the odd-man-out sort've guy, I'd probably be the one to try and take that droid option... barring that, maybe a Force user trained in the way of the Sith but who originates from another tradition.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice idea Shaggy. I have been thinking of same kind of game for a while but I just don't have enough time to run anymore games. I might be interested of joining one though  .


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm leaning towards level 9.

That way, we can have lots of characters from a variety of different backstories who have all found their way to the Sith.  Maybe a fallen Jedi, a NIghtsister of Dathomir, or a Mandalorian who discovered he was Force Sensitive.  Level 9 let's each character have up to two PRCs if they want them, and will keep more definition within the party, since I will require one level of Sith Apprentice.

How does that sound?  I plan on typing up a recruiting thread early this week.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds even better. I'd definetly be interested playing in this. I was actually thinking about a mandalorian.


----------



## Bootmobile (Nov 11, 2007)

I am nt too familiar with the Legacy era but this sounds really good to me. I think I would go for a build that blends the jedi class and the soldier, wielding blasters and force powers at range, rather than a lightsaber. Just to do something less traditional. 

Or maybe go full consular since we would be dark side and just crush and lightning everything to death.


----------



## sukael (Nov 11, 2007)

[sblock=Somewhat illegal note]Incidentally, I'd be able to supply (via PM) links to download copies of pretty much all of the Star Wars: Legacy comics released so far.[/sblock]

Level 9 sounds like it could work well enough. (Though it makes me wonder again why the Force Adept has the Dark Side Devotee talent tree, and none of the actual Dark Side classes do.)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 12, 2007)

Dark Side Devotee is there for someone who has studied the dark side.  The Dark Side talent tree is for people who just intuitively figure out how to tap into the dark side.  The Sith talent tree is there for people who have actually learned the Tradition of the Sith, a very specific way of using the Force.

I am working on initial write-up for a recruiting thread.  I will probably just transfer this thread to a recruitment thread.


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 12, 2007)

You definitly have the interest for it.


----------



## sukael (Nov 12, 2007)

One question - how much in the way of wealth will characters have? If you go by the official-ish FAQ it should be about 144,000 credits (I think), but I dunno if you'd want something lower or higher.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 12, 2007)

Yup! Here too. This sounds like a lot of fun. I vote for the higher end as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

I could be the evil droid. Sounds very nice to me =D


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm pretty ignorant about the setting (just a casual fan of SW, if fan is not too strong a word), but I've enjoyed KotOR 1 and 2 so I think this could be fun. Are the rules the same as those in the KotOR games or is there some other easily accessable sourse of rules I can use, an SRD or similar?
The higher level games sound more interesting to me. Generally low level games give the players too few options for my taste both in and out of combat.


----------



## sukael (Nov 13, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm pretty ignorant about the setting (just a casual fan of SW, if fan is not too strong a word), but I've enjoyed KotOR 1 and 2 so I think this could be fun. Are the rules the same as those in the KotOR games or is there some other easily accessable sourse of rules I can use, an SRD or similar?
> The higher level games sound more interesting to me. Generally low level games give the players too few options for my taste both in and out of combat.




KotOR used pretty much a modified version of the previous edition of the Star Wars d20 game. Saga is quite different in a lot of ways. There's no SRD for it, unfortunately.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

To those who don't know much about legacy era I think this article http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Sith-Imperial_War gives a good impression about what has been happening in the galaxy for the last decade. To put it short there was a war between the new empire and galactic alliance. The empire won. Darth Krayt assassinated the emperor and took his place. The jedi were again driven to hiding and New Sith Order rose to dominance. That's about where the galaxy stands in 130 ABY. Later it will be revealed that the emperor didn't really die and a "civil war" in the empire will occur.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 13, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> To those who don't know much about legacy era I think this article http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Sith-Imperial_War gives a good impression about what has been happening in the galaxy for the last decade. To put it short there was a war between the new empire and galactic alliance. The empire won. Darth Krayt assassinated the emperor and took his place. The jedi were again driven to hiding and New Sith Order rose to dominance. That's about where the galaxy stands in 130 ABY. Later it will be revealed that the emperor didn't really die and a "civil war" in the empire will occur.




So this happening after the movies, with the Emperor in question being someone other than Palpatine? Or wasn't he killed by Anakin?
Is there a general time-line to the setting somewhere?


----------



## sukael (Nov 13, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> So this happening after the movies, with the Emperor in question being someone other than Palpatine? Or wasn't he killed by Anakin?
> Is there a general time-line to the setting somewhere?




As linked in the article, this takes place about 130 years ABY - after the battle of Yavin (with the destruction of the first Death Star).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 13, 2007)

Woo, I guess I did good with this game concept.

Official rules posting for making characters tomorrow or Thursday.  Level will be 9.  I have some houserules I use that may influence the game, but nothing too earth-shattering.

As others have said, Legacy era is more than a century after the original films.  None of the classic characters are around any more (except R2-D2 and maybe C=3P0).  There are two major political entities, The Galactic Alliance (the current incarnation of the Rebel Alliance) and The Empire (the current incarnation of the Empire).

As of the beginning of the campaign, the Empire has just defeated The Galactic Alliance with the help of The New Sith Order.  The Sith then proceeded to take over the Empire and kill most of the Jedi (who were, at the time, being led by Kol Skywalker, a descendant of Luke and Anakin).

Emperor Roan Fel (a pretty good guy, LN-LG I think, and I am fairly certain a descendant of both Han and Leia) has now started a new Rebellion against the Sith-run Empire, trying to get his Empire back.

There is also a rogue Admiral of the Galactic Alliance who is fighting against the Empire, but is unaffiliated with the Emperor's rebellion.

You will be playing a team of Sith (who tend more towards NE/LE in the future and less towards CE) who are assigned to specialized tasks in dealing with the various rebellions, rogue Jedi, and threats to the common peace.


----------



## Douane (Nov 13, 2007)

Just another "I am interested." post.

Eagerly awaiting your creation guidelines.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 13, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> JEagerly awaiting your creation guidelines.



 I am more eager than he is.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

I would be interested, but I am a Star Wars noob.


----------



## sukael (Nov 14, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I would be interested, but I am a Star Wars noob.




If you have the Saga Edition book to start off from, I'd suggest lots of browsing through Wookiepedia.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the saga book, just haven't played it yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2007)

So one question: Since all the characters are already Sith Apprentices, shouldn't everyone be titled Darth? It was afterall the tradition to take the title and new sith-name once one swore loyalty to the sith and becoming a true apprentice. In game-terms that would be the moment one took his first level in Sith classes.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 15, 2007)

RULES:

What I need froma valid submission:  Character History-how did you end up a Sith?  Were you raised Sith (this order has been around long enough that could happen), or did you choose it for yourself?  Your character history must include 1 other (NPC) character in the universe who either loves you, hates you, you love, or you hate.

I need a completed character sheet.

Finally, I need you to tell me which single concept of evil, decadence, and/or sithiness you feel best embodies your character.  Once I choose our Sith, I will grant you your Darth names when you are fully inducted, and it will be a reflection of your own special brand of sin.  Your destiny will also be selected accordingly.  

Characters will be 9th level.  One level MUST be Sith Apprentice (unless you submit a droid).  The rest are up to you.

*Point Buy:* 32 points (26 if you decide to submit a droid)
*Races:* Any from Saga (see bottom for extra options)
*Classes:* Any from Saga
*Feats:* Any from Saga, plus Tech Specialist and Assault
*Starting Credits* (Use Invisible Castle to roll these): 1st level As book.  Each additional level use the following guidlines: Noble 1d4x400; Jedi, Jedi Knight, Sith Apprentice, Force Sensitive 1d4x100; All other classes 1d4x250.
*Talents:* Any except Jennasari Defender.  Outlaw Tech is okay!

Useful Links:
Errata and Faq: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaederrata
A site with stuff I may allow, but needs approval first: http://sagaconversions.mattylee.com/
The web enhancement with Tech Specialist/Outlaw Tech: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaenhancement1

House Rules:  
1. Human bonus Skill and skills from high intelligence can be from the entire skill list.  You still must be force sensitive to select Use the Force.
2.  Jedi Knights do NOT have access to Armor Mastery, instead they have access to the Leadership talent tree.
3.  Jedi have the following skills on their list:  Acrobatics, Endurance, Initiative, Jump, Knowledge (all skills, taken individually), Perception, Persuasion, Use the Force

(I must go now...this should be enough to get started.)


----------



## Douane (Nov 16, 2007)

Would the Jedi Watchman or the Sith Assassin PrCs from the SAGA conversions site be allowed?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm gonna have to bow out on this. I don't know enough to make a good background. Like I said, I'm still breaking into the Star Wars Saga stuff. I had a Zabrak Jedi Guardian/Sith Apprentice in mind.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 16, 2007)

I will allow you to take talents from the Sith Assassin talent tree (minus Force Haze and Throw Signature Weapon) as Sith Apprentice talents once you have the prerequisites for the Sith Assassin PRC.  I will allow talents from the Jedi Watchman talent tree as Jedi Knight talents once you have the prerequisites for the Jedi Knight PRC.

Basically, we'll call them Prestige Talent Trees rather than Prestige Classes.

Also, Noobs are welcome.  Wookiepedia is well worth reading to get you caught up.  Search for the New Sith Order, Zabrak, and click on any links that look interesting.  It should get you started.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll read it right now. Thanks.


----------



## sukael (Nov 16, 2007)

Are we rolling for hit points above 1st, or taking an average value for the HD?

EDIT: Also, are we using Destiny points? We are! Heh, didn't read well enough.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

After reading the Zabrak backgrounds......I think I will make a more of a hand to hand fighter. Maybe something that would resemble a Tera Kasi (sp?). I would love to hear ideas on how to make one since it's not exactly in the Saga book.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

KM-85, Killing Machine 85 series. Built for battle and combat about 12 decades ago, this series have been discontinued. However, some of this units are been found among the space trash, and this particular unit was found in a space destroyed ship. 
Its behavior have been quite erratic since it reactivation, though its destructive tendency seems to please its new sith master.
It has been assigned to one of the students, and have developed a strange sense of protectiveness towards him/her master.


Droid, soldier. Will have a sheet by tomorrow.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Kered Rinos Background (advice/critics welcome):

[sblock]

Kered was born on Iridonia, to a single mother named Shren. They were never really close, as he viewed her as a weak person. She struggled to survive. She could not fight very well. The older he got the more he hated her. She was weakness personified. 

Every day he trained in the martial ways of his homeworld. He survived the wilderness, he survived his hand to hand contests. Every fight, he envisioned weakness. He envisioned his mother struggling to put food on their table and even going so far as to accept food from others! 

He was forced to leave his homeworld when he killed another Iridonian during a supposedly friendly contest. When asked why he killed the boy, he replied that the "boy was too weak to live, and earned his own fate." 

The colony held a council to decide his fate. He was to be exiled. He almost laughed when they announced his fate. He had planned to leave this pathetic planet when he could anyway. He wanted to be a Sith. He had heard the stories of their power and longed to hold it in his own hands. 

A trader vessel landed near the colony a few weeks later. It was to be his passage off that cursed planet. The colony paid the traders to take him away, but did not say to where. Kered managed to half-threaten them into taking him to the Emperor himself. It was the only place he knew to find the Sith. 

He never bothered to learn the name of his Sith master, as he figured he would kill him as soon as possible anyway. Darth Krayt was the one he looked up to. He was ruthless, wise, and most importantly, strong. Kered wanted to be him. He was also smart enough to know he must serve to learn. And so his story began..........

[/sblock]

He is prideful and rather arrogant. I am trying to make him a hand to hand fighter, but still have to figure out how to. I will try to have a character sheet up sometime either late late tonight or by tomorrow afternoon. Whether I make it or not, thank you for the chance and encouragement.


----------



## Victim (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you mean hand to hand fighter as in melee combat, or unarmed combat?  Note that since Sith Apprentice is required (for non droid characters), lightsaber proficiency is also required.  That can tend to crowd out other melee options a bit - of course, the defensive benefits of Martial Arts would apply even if actually attacking unarmed was secondary.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I was thinking unarmed. Maybe someone who views a lightsaber as more of a tool than a weapon.

I am new to this, sorry. I am stewing over the book trying to figure out the best way to get this to work. If you think it may be biting off more than I can chew, I could switch him to a melee (probably a double bladed weapon or two weapon style). 

Thank you for helping me!


----------



## Victim (Nov 16, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I was thinking unarmed. Maybe someone who views a lightsaber as more of a tool than a weapon.
> 
> I am new to this, sorry. I am stewing over the book trying to figure out the best way to get this to work. If you think it may be biting off more than I can chew, I could switch him to a melee (probably a double bladed weapon or two weapon style).
> 
> Thank you for helping me!




The various Grappling feats (Trip+Throw or Pin+Crush) would work well for an unarmed character.  Your direct damage abilities with unarmed attacks would be weaker than with a weapon (base 1d10 damage with Martial Arts III), but your character would have more Reflex defense than standard because of those feats.  Plus the grappling related feats can be really helpful for setting up other characters.  

As far as talents go, the Soldier has useful stuff - expert grappler would be nice, and Unbalance Opponent can really screw up opposing melee type fighters by negating brute strength.  Plus there's the weapon master tree.  Mixing in Scout could grant some better defenses or mobility.  Scoundrel has some options for increasing the effectiveness of your attacks (Sneak Attack or Dastardly Strike), reducing the impact of your lower base damage.  Jedi provides the needed lightsaber proficiency and a useful talent - Elusive Target or Deflect would reduce the chance of getting shot.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you very much. I will probably try to find a good combination of scout and soldier. I really do appreciate the help!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I decided to go with a dual weapon approach. It seems more flashy, which I think Kered would enjoy. Thanks for the advice on the unarmed though. I may still do some of that.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Darnit. I have four different consepts brewing in my mind. I'll post short consepts so if you would tell me which you like best ShaggySpellsword, I can make full character submission. I like them all equally so I really don't have preference over any.

[sblock=Cassus Gev; Soldier/Jedi/Sith Apprentice]Mandalorian, a descendant of Mirta Gev. Fully trained mandalorian warrior who was found to be force sensitive. He joined the sith and was trained in the use of force. For the honour of his clan he still prefers to use the name Gev, even though he was given a new sith name.[/sblock]
[sblock=Joran; Jedi/Soldier/Jedi Knight/Sith Apprentice]It is said that every Imperial Knight who was in the palace when Darth Krayt took the throne were killed. And from a certain point of view this is true. Certainly the man you see before you is nothing like the Knight who was known as Joran Dusat. Joran was converted to the order by Darth Krayt himself and sent to Korriban to learn under the masters there.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gee Dan Danga; Jedi/Sith Apprentice]A gunga. Gee Dan was found to be force sensitive early in his youth and was supposed to become a jedi. But while the master who was coming to fetch him was on the way, a sith lord framed an accident that "killed" Gee Dan. He took Danga to Korriban to be raised by the sith. (I know a Gunga can be a bit silly idea but I fully intend him to be serious character. I was rather thinking that he would be proficient in speaking basic "normally" since he was raised from very young age by the sith. He might use a strange word or grammar on occasion but usually speak normally.)[/sblock]
[sblock=Garokka; Scout/Jedi/Sith Apprentice]Wookiee. Garokka's rage led him to the dark side and a sith lord found this slave from a gladiator pit ripping of heads of his opponents. He sensed the force in Garokka and bought him to be brought to the order. Officially Garokka is the property of this lord but he hates his master from the bottom of his heart and fully intends to slay him if he ever becomes mighty enough to succeed.[/sblock]


----------



## sukael (Nov 16, 2007)

My applicant for the droid spot, though I also have another possible concept in mind (Dathomiri witch Nightsister).

[sblock=Background]TX-1118-P4X was originally created as part of Merendata's "Terminax" series - a loyal, intelligent, amoral assassin. Purchased by a Mandalorian warrior and bounty hunter, he served as a highly effective killer for more than thirty years, though with regular repairs and upgrades. It was in 29 ABY, with his owner's death in the Battle of Mandalore at the end of the Yuuzhan Vong war, that P4X became essentially a free agent.

P4X sustained himself for another fifty years on what he knew best - traveling about the galaxy, killing for hire. However, in 82 ABY, he was severely damaged in a battle with a young but experienced Jedi. He managed to kill the Jedi and recover his lightsaber, but was damaged enough in the process to be rendered nearly disabled. Repaired by a local droid specialist, P4X's frame was almost completely rebuilt, and though he retained some of the design traits recognizeable from the TX series, he had essentially become a unique model of droid: six feet tall, meticulously maintained black and red outer plating, weapons integrated into one arm and with room for some in the other, and a distinctly nonhuman head reminiscent of the TX series - three circles in an up-pointed triangle, angled away from a central point, with a grille-indent in the lower section to seemingly represent a mouth.

The very act of a droid killing a Jedi drew to P4X - or, as he was calling himself by that time, "Pax" - quite a bit of attention. Fortunately enough, his rebuild rendered him generally unrecognizeable... but the new Sith Order, interested in the thought of a droid that could defeat a Jedi, tracked him down. He agreed to join them, and was trained and upgraded...[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]P4X is essentially amoral, and has no particular care for organic life in general, though he might occasionally pretend otherwise for diplomatic purposes. However, the personality quirks developed through living over a hundred years without a single memory wipe have developed in him a basic sense of honor. 

P4X has a considerable appreciation for organic art and culture - in some (very) rare cases, even pop culture. He sees art, music, and the like as examples of what machine life should aspire to - even though he has no iota of skill in such subjects himself.

In conversation, the droid's tone varies depend on who he's speaking with: with other machines, curt and informative; with normal organics, standoffish and quiet; and with those he considers friends, (relatively) warm and casual.[/sblock]

EDIT: Realized I missed the NPC hook ;D

The son of the Jedi P4X killed - the Jedi the droid's lightsaber still has - has become an accomplished Force-user himself, though he follows the Jensarai tradition instead of pure Jedi teachings. He would like nothing more than to destroy the droid who killed his father, having determined that the droid survived the incident instead of being destroyed. He's managed to track P4X a little at a time, though never conclusively...

[sblock=Sheet]*1118-P4X "Pax"*
Medium droid (4th-degree) soldier 5/jedi 2/elite trooper 2
*Force* 10; *Destiny* ??
*Init* +12; *Senses* darkvision, low-light vision; Perception +7
*Languages* Basic, Binary, Mando'a (Mandalorian)
----------------------------------------
*Defenses* Ref 29 (flat-footed 27), Fort 26, Will 21
*hp* 30+d10*6+d12*2, delay damage; *DR* 1; *Threshold* 25
*Immune* droid traits
----------------------------------------
*Speed* 6 squares (walking)
*Melee* unarmed +11 (1d6+6)
*Melee* lightsaber +11 (2d8+6)
*Ranged* light repeating blaster +10 (5d8+4) with Burst Fire or
.....light repeating blaster +12 (5d8+4) with braced Burst Fire or
.....light repeating blaster +5/+5 (5d8+4) with Burst Fire and Double Attack or
.....light repeating blaster +7/+7 (5d8+4) with braced Burst Fire and Double Attack or
*Ranged* grenade launcher +12 (grenade) or
.....grenade launcher +7/+7 (grenades)
*Fighting Space* 1 square; *Reach* 2 squares
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +11
*Atk Options* Burst Fire (light repeating blaster), Point Blank Shot, targeting scope (light repeating blaster)
*Special Actions* Delay damage, resilience
----------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con -, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Talents* Armored DefenseS, Controlled BurstE, Improved Armored DefenseS, ResilienceJ, Second SkinS
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (light)S, Armor Proficiency (medium)S, Burst FireS, Double Attack, Martial Arts IJ, Point Blank ShotS, Precise Shot, Weapon Proficiency (heavy weapons), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers)J, Weapon Proficiency (pistols)S, Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)S
*Skills* Initiative +12, Jump +11 (reroll; take 10), Knowledge (tactics) +10, Mechanics +10
*Systems* walking locomotion (jump servos), heuristic processor, 2 hands (climbing claws, telescopic appendage), quadanium plating, comlink, compartment space (7 kg), darkvision, diagnostics package, improved sensor package, locked access, stabilized tool mount, vocabulator
*Possessions* light repeating blaster with standard targeting scope and grenade launcher (stabilized tool mounted), lightsaberC, 7 power packsC, power rechargerC, 10 power packsC, 2 frag grenadesC, 2 stun grenadesC, 2 ion grenadesC, tool kitC, 15 crC
.....CIn compartment space.
----------------------------------------
_Trained Skills:_ Initiative, Jump, Knowledge (tactics), Mechanics
_Initial Ability Scores:_ Str 14, Dex 15, Con -, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 11
_Initial Systems:_ walking locomotion (jump servos) (360 cr), heuristic processor, 2 hands (climbing claws, telescopic appendage) (100 cr), comlink (250 cr), compartment space 3 kg (150 cr), diagnostics package (250 cr), improved sensor package (200 cr), locked access (50 cr), vocabulator
_Purchased Systems:_ darkvision (150 cr), quadanium plating (2500 cr),  stabilized tool mount (50 cr), compartment space 4 kg (200 cr)
_Purchased Equipment:_ light repeating blaster (1,200 cr) with standard targeting scope (100 cr) and grenade launcher (500 cr), power recharger (100 cr), 7 power packs (175 cr), 2 frag grenades (400 cr), 2 ion grenades (500 cr), 2 stun grenades (500 cr), tool kit (250 cr)[/sblock]

[sblock=Rolls]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1376325 2500
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1376328 500 250 750 750
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1376336 400 100
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1376339 1000 750[/sblock]

Pax's brand of evil is a straightforward kind, but no less unpleasant for it - like the regulated advance of an army that loots and razes to the ground everything it passes

EDIT: A question - does the Jedi class still give a lightsaber for free at 1st level if you multiclass into it?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

wealth rolls (had to roll twice because I forgot to put my name on the first one, which was MUCH better lol)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1376621

Level Breakdown: Scout (2), Soldier (2), Scout, Soldier (2), Sith (2)

Character Sheet (Please go over this throughly, It's late lol)


```
Kered Rinos

Race:    Iridonian
Gender: Male
Age:     19
Height:  1.9m
Weight: 87kg
Eyes:   Grey
Skin:    White
Tattoo: Black


Str:  16  +3 mod
Dex: 16  +3 mod
Con: 16  +3 mod
Int:  12  +1 mod
Wis: 10  +0 mod
Cha:  8   -1 mod

Hit Points: *unknown*

Damage Threshold: 26

Defenses: 
   Fortitude: 26      (10+2 class bonus + 3 con mod + 2 misc)
   Reflex:     26      (10+2 class bonus + 3 dex mod + 2 misc)
   Will:        23      (10+2 class bonus + 0 wis mod + 2 misc)

Base Attack +8

Speed: 6?

Force Points:  10

Destiny Points:  9         Destiny: Destruction

Weapons:
   Lightsaber:  +13   dmg: 2d6+5    (due to weapon specialization)

   Stun Baton:  +11  dmg: 1d6+3  stun dmg: 2d6

           **when dual wielding, a -2 penalty is applied to 
                   the Attack Roll

Skills:           
   Endurance:            +12  (4   level + 3 con mod + 5 trained)
   
   Initiative:              +12  (4   level + 3 dex mod + 5 trained)

   Knowledge(tactics):+10  (4   level + 1 int mod + 5 trained)
 
   Perception:            +9   (4   level + 0 wis mod + 5 trained)

   Stealth:                +12  (4   level + 3 dex mod + 5 trained)

   Survival:                +9   (4   level + 0 wis mod + 5 trained)

   Use the Force:       +8    (4   level - 1 cha mod + 5 trained)



Talents:
   Evasion
   Surefooted
   Weapon Specialization (lightsaber) 
   Devastating Attack
   Greater Weapon Focus (lightsaber)


Feats:
   Shake it Off [scout class]
   Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons) [scout class]
   Force Sensitivity [1st level]
   Armor Proficiency (light) [soldier class]
   Dodge [scout bonus]
   Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber) [3rd level]
   Dual Weapon Mastery I  [soldier bonus]
   Weapon Focus (lightsaber) [6th level]
   Dual Weapon Mastery II [soldier bonus]
   Improved Defense  [9th level]


Force Technique:
   Improved Force Trance


Languages: Common 
                Zabrak

Equipment: 

   Lightsaber:               3,000    1kg
   Stun Baton:                  15   .5kg
   Concealed Sheath          50   .2kg
   Hip Sheath                   25   .5kg
   Credit Chip (1,110 credits)  100
   

        Total Cost: 3,190
```


The credits not spent are for use to buy another lightsaber (short one). The stun baton would be worn on his hip, where it can be seen. The lightsaber would be in the shoulder sheath. I didn't know what to do about clothes, so I left it out.

Added a picture I found. It seems to fit him pretty well.


----------



## Victim (Nov 16, 2007)

You probably want to include your exact level breakdown.  Also, it looks like something might be wrong with your feats.  If your base classes are only scout and soldier (which fits your talent picks), then you'll have to have level 4 in one of them and thus get another class bonus feat.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you, I did forget to add a feat. Your a HUGE help.


----------



## Douane (Nov 16, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I will allow you to take talents from the Sith Assassin talent tree (minus Force Haze and Throw Signature Weapon) as Sith Apprentice talents once you have the prerequisites for the Sith Assassin PRC.  I will allow talents from the Jedi Watchman talent tree as Jedi Knight talents once you have the prerequisites for the Jedi Knight PRC.
> 
> Basically, we'll call them Prestige Talent Trees rather than Prestige Classes.




Okay, thanks! 


Here's another one: How about the Force Prodigy base class from the the same site? 

(Got an idea for a member of an extremely pacifistic force-sensitive tradition/culture who betrayed their ideals to become a Jedi, only to betray them in turn for the Sith.)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Added a picture I found. It seems to fit him pretty well.



Try this pic. It's less famous than Maul but a good pic of dark-side zabrak nonetheless. http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Baotattoo.JPG


----------



## sukael (Nov 16, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Here's another one: How about the Force Prodigy base class from the the same site?




Not ShaggySpellsword, but I'd personally recommend to just use Scout or Noble with Force Sensitive and Force Training... after all, any Force Sensitive can take Force talents in place of regular ones anyway, and you get better starting feats and such out of it.


----------



## Douane (Nov 16, 2007)

Very probably.  But it just doesn't have the same ring to it, especially as his Sith creed would be "treason".


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 16, 2007)

I am going to say no new base classes.  I think you could easily play a force-tradition just through a different base-class with Force Talents and the force feats.

The treason thing is cool though.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I'm gonna make a full submission from the Gungan I posted in post #40.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

In my pic I just wanted to show the facial tattoo. That's basically what I had in mind, except a pale white person with a black tattoo mask. I am definetly not trying to be Maul (believe it or not, I've never seen that movie)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> In my pic I just wanted to show the facial tattoo. That's basically what I had in mind, except a pale white person with a black tattoo mask. I am definetly not trying to be Maul (believe it or not, I've never seen that movie)



Heh, don't take me too seriously. I just wince whenever I see pic of Darth Maul since I absolutely hate the fandom he has gotten  . I just thought I'd give you an example of another Zabrak with similar but unique tattoos  .


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I love Zabraks ever since I had one on Star Wars Galaxies. I had a Jedi on there, which was amazing. Only took......3 years to get him to be a full fledged Jedi Master.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Since you liked Maul's tattoos I suggest also checkin the wookieepedia entry on the New Sith Order: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/New_Sith_Order
Look for the list of known members in lower half of the page. They all have pretty cool face-tattoos. I especially like Darth Talon's and Darth Wyrlook III's  .


----------



## Douane (Nov 16, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> They all have pretty cool face-tattoos. I especially like Darth Talon's and Darth Wyrlook III's  .




To each his own - I like the rest of Darth Talon.


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2007)

*ShaggySpellsword*,

what could we buy for our credits? 

(I've been considering Noble with the Wealth talent as a background class and the credits just pile up.  )


----------



## sukael (Nov 17, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> what could we buy for our credits?




Not ShaggySpellsword (again ;D), but I'd say to take a look at table 8-9 in the Equipment section in the Saga book. Expensive meals and living are always good...

Also, personal droids (protocol or such), backup weapons (grenades/hold-out guns/whatever), and, if you have enough credits, maybe a vehicle or small starship (check out the conversions site for some more, as converted from the original Star Wars d20 starship book, though there's a new Starships of the Galaxy book coming out soon that will have the official stats).


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, I put his name in bold for a reason! (Just joking! )

Hmm, considering the physical frailty of the PC I have in mind, a pair of Magnaguard droids might be more adequate. (Though I have some very serious doubts whether ShaggySpellsword would let me have them.  )


----------



## sukael (Nov 17, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Hmm, considering the physical frailty of the PC I have in mind, a pair of Magnaguard droids might be more adequate. (Though I have some very serious doubts whether ShaggySpellsword would let me have them.  )




In that case, I'd also suggest a 2-1B medical droid, to have a dedicated healer in case somebody scrapes you up too much ;D


----------



## James Heard (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm thinking about creating an "Imperial plant" Sith. Basically the character would either be related to or devotedly loyal to High Grand Moff Veed, or something like that - designed as an Imperial ace in the hole to betray Krayt in the event that the Sith turned on the Imperial Throne. Basically the "twist" interest would be that McSpy McSith would have divided loyalties per the classic Sith drama, but that neither of the character's masters would be particularly admirable ones. Just to make it even more interesting I might even look for a love interest who's as Sith loyalist as they come, because I think that would be even more twisty and a nice counterpoint to the usual Star Wars "Sins of the Father/Abuses of Power" themes that get used a lot.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 17, 2007)

Ooanteban







http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:RorIthh.jpg

[sblock=Background and Personality]

 He was spawned onboard the Ithorian Herdship Lulbonomm, one of the few such ships remaining after the wars that tore the galaxy asunder for over a century before his birth. After the destruction of Ithor and the genocide of its people at the hands of the Yuusan Vong the Ithorians numbered no more than a handful of millions, scattered across the galaxy. Half a million of these lived on board Lulbonomm, a tiny enclave of frightened fools clinging to the edges of the galaxy and to what little remained of their decrepit traditions. Hoping to outwait the troubled times before once more rejoining the galactic community, they successfully held on to their neutrality while the Herdship itself was powerful enough to discourage common pirates.
  Ooanteban was raised in an atmosphere of fear and grief. The Ithorians dwelled heavily upon their losses, but as he grew up he began to question their passivity. Why did they not strive to rebuild their strength? Why did they not avenge the crimes and humiliations they had suffered? He saw the power inherent in their scientific tradition, the ability to shape life, create it and end it. He saw the weaknesses of the fringe-world colonies they passed and occasionally traded with, their enormous resources and tiny primitive populations. Were not his own people better and wiser than them? Should they not use their resources to rebuild the broken Ithorian race, and then accommodate for the conquered? They posessed the means, the biological know-how to make those words flourish and to clone enough Ithorians to fill them, so why persist in the ways of peace that had only given them weakness and made their people a pitiful remnant nearing extinction?
  His questions, first spoken openly with childish innocense then whispered quietly in darkened corners, troubled his elders and when the opportunity came they gratefully left him in the care of the Selkath Jedi Osc Rasstich, a refugee at the time and already halfway fallen to the dark side. The Jedi made quite an impression on the young Ooanteban, who saw in him the power and desiciveness that was so lacking in the Ithorian elders on Lulbunomm. And though the Jedi was a rogue and half-crazed at that there was much he could teach his talented and ambitious pupil. The bond they developed remained uneasy, for Ooanteban could never forget how easily the Jedi had forgiven the Yuusan Vong for their genocide on Ithor and a thousand other worlds, but Osc skillfully turned his pupils attention to a subject he knew would fascinate him. Osc had taken part in the cooperation between the Yuusan Vong Shapers and the Jedi in their terraformation efforts at Onderon, and accompanied by his new apprentice he now returned.
  Osc had been correct in his assumption, for he knew that his apprentice held nothing in as high regard as knowlege and the chance to study under the Shapers was too great an opportunity to pass up. The death of Ithor had, after all come about not because the Yuusan Vong were "evil", but because the Ithorians had been weak and ignorant. Ooanteban, in the face of Shaper wisdom and the councel of saner Jedi, could no longer hold on to his hatreds. Even so, it was only a matter of time before he had to leave. Though he had been able to disguise most of the darkness within him from the distracted Jedi on Onderon he knew that could never last. The Shapers were relucant to teach him more than the most superficial parts of their lore and his Master, who had once again "seen the light" grew increasingly bothersome. The Jedi themselves grew less and less impressive by every passing day, a pathetic remnant living out their decrepit traditions much like the Ithorians he had left behind. No, a few months after he had arrived he left quietly in the night on a freighter bound for the Rim.
  When he rejoined the enclave onboard Lulbonomm it was as a respected scientist and Jedi. Regaining the trust of his elders he soon gained the research-facilities he had needed for so long and set about testing the theories he had developed. The Elders were fascinated by his approach, his dynamism and skill as he demonstrated the lessons he had learned. Satisfied that the brash young Ithorian had returned as such a wise adult and believing he could contribute much to their community they let him work relatively undisturbed.
  Weeks later, when they discovered the perverse abominations he had created they were outraged. Biological weapons, kidnapped children fitted with freakish non-functioning implants, and genetically modified clones growing in vats, bizarre horticultures sending ripples of wrongness trough the force, they saw no merit in what he had created. Facing certain execution he had no option, and no desire, to do other than fight his way out. Putting on a breathing-mask he sent telekinetic forcewaves trough the room, releasing a deadly coctail of toxins into the ships ventilations and slaying the guards sent to arrest him. Running towards the escape pods he did what he could to cause further panic and confusion onboard the ship, disrupting the computer system with Force Lightning and cutting off critical fuel-pipes and evacuation corridors with telekinesis. Slaughtering the frightened herd blocking his way to the escape pods was laughably easy, and as he left the burning ship behind he shed a little tear for the pathetic weakness his people had sunk to.

It did not take him long to get to Coruscant and the new Sith order. Hoping to rediscover forgotten Sith forcepowers of life-mainuplation as well as mastering the Yuusan Vong Shaper lore he has sought the patronage of Darth Maladi to benefit from her wisdom in these areas.


Personality
He's calm, almost tranquil like other Ithorians. He's polite and subdued, an excellent diplomat, but beneath the surface he's simmering with a deep contempt for all life except that which he has moulded himself. He despises the weakness of his own race and is obsessed by the thought of recreating them in his own image.

Concept of Sithiness:

Seeker of Dark knowlege.

[/sblock]

[sblock]
Ithorian Jedi/Sith Apprentice

Jedi 6 lvls: +6bab, Defense bonuses, lightsaber, starting feats, 3 talents, 3 bonus feats, Build Lightsaber 

Scoundrel 1 Lvl: +0 bab, def bonus, starting feats, 1 talent.

Sith Apprentice 2 lvls: +2 bab, def bonus, 1 talent, 1 Force technique.


32pt buy

Str:10/00 
Dex:12/+1 (14-2)
Con:14/+2 
Int:14/+2  
Wis:18/+4 (14+2+2)
Cha:18/+4 (14+2+2)  

HP: 30+8d10+con http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379105 90

Ref: +24 (10+1(Jedi)2(Sith Apprentice)+9(lvl)+1(dex)+1(Improved Defenses))
Fort: +25 (10+1(jedi)2(Sith Apprentice)+9(lvl)+2(fort)+1(Improved Defenses))
Will: +29 (10+1(jedi)2(Sith Apprentice)+9(lvl)+4(wis)+2(Iron Will(Ithorian))+1(Improved Defenses))

Damage Threshold: =25

Bab: 8
M Attack: +8/+3
R Attack: +9/+4

Speed: 6(x5 feet)

Force Points: 10

Destiny Points: ?

Skills: (2+2)x(3+9)=48. *=trained skill
*Knowlege (Life Sciences)..........16 (4+5+2+5)
*Knowlege (Galactic Lore)..........11 (4+5+2)
*Use the Force (and Perception) 18 (4+5+4+5)
*Initiative................................10 (4+5+1)


Languages: Ithorese, Basic, Yuusan Vong, Binary

Free Feats:
Force Sensitivity
Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers)
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)
Weapon Proficiency (pistols)
Point blank shot
Iron Will

Feats: 4 regular, 3 bonus:

Force Training (5)
Force Training (5)
Force Training (5)
Force Training (5)
Skill Focus (Use the Force)
Improved Defenses
Strong in the Force (use d8 instead of d6 when using force points for additional dice)


Force Powers:
 * Farseeing: Spy on known target.
 * Force Grip: DC 25 UtF to inflict 6d6 points of damage and deny the target all actions but a single swift action, against Fort defense. Can be maintained as a standard action. +2d6 for Force Point.
 * Force Lightning: 8d6 damage and -1 Condition. UtF against Ref defense, save for half. Spend Force Point for another -1 to condition.
 * Force Lightning
 * Force Lightning
 * Force Slam: 30ft cone 4d6 damage and knock enemies prone, UtF against Fort. +2d6 for Force Point. 
 * Mind Trick: Utf against Will: Create distracting hallucination, feint, make a Suggestion, cause terror to creature of your level or less. Use Force Point to increase the targets attitude towards you when using Suggestion, one step +1 for every 5 points your UtF check exceeds their Will.
 * Mind Trick
 * Move Object: 30ft telekinetic movement within 30ft or line of sight. DC 25, up to Huge size object for 6d6. DC 30, up to Gargantuan size object for 8d6. DC 35 for object up to Colossal (frigate) for 10d6 damage. Spend Force point to increase size by one and deal +2d6 damage. Spend Destiny Point to increase size by three categories and deal +6d6 points (maximum size Colossal (station), 16d6)  
 * Move Object
 * Move Object
 * Negate Energy: Time: Reaction. UtF against the damage dealt by an energy-weapon attack. May heal yourself by the amount of damage you would have taken using a Force point.
 * Negate Energy
 * Negate Energy
 * Rebuke: Time: Reaction. UtF against one force power directed at you. If the UtF check exceeds the UtF check of the caster by at least 5 you can direct it back at him.
 * Rebuke
 * Rebuke
 * Rebuke 
 * Surge: Time: Swift action: DC 20 for +30 bonus the Jump checks, increase speed by 30 ft for a round.
 * Surge



Talents:

*Power of the Dark Side: When using a Force point to modify an attack roll you can roll twise and take the best result.
*Swift Power: 1/day use a stardard/move action power as a swift action.
*Force Perseption: Use UtF instead of the Perseption skill.
*Visions: Spend Force Point when using the Farseeing power and read your targets past or future.
*Fool's Luck: Spend a Force Point as a standard action to gain a +5 to all skills, or +1 to attack or defense, during the encounter.


Force Techniques:

*Force Point Recovery: Automatically regain one force Point spent during the encounter.


Special abilities: 
*Bellow: Standard action, subsonic bellow (1d20+cha level vs Fortitude within 30ft cone, 3d6 sonic damage, save for half. Each use of the ability gives a -1 to his condition.
*Survival Instinct: An Ithorian can reroll any survival check.
*Conditional Bonus Feat: Skill Focus (Knowlege(Life sciences)).


Equipment:

12d4x100 credits= http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379102 3400 Credits

Lightsaber (free with Jedi Class) 2d8: 0 cred
Long Range Com Link: 250cred
Credit Chip: 100
Electrobinoculars: 1000
Breath Mask: 200
Datapad: 1000
Concealed Holster: 50 Cred
Simple Robes: ?
Shoes: ?
Basic hygiene: ?
1/2 months upkeep (average): 500 Cred


Credits: 400 C

 [/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about creating an "Imperial plant" Sith. Basically the character would either be related to or devotedly loyal to High Grand Moff Veed, or something like that - designed as an Imperial ace in the hole to betray Krayt in the event that the Sith turned on the Imperial Throne. [...]




Just reading some of the comics and thus I am wondering if Nyna Calixte wouldn't be a better choice. Veed seemed pretty much surprised being double-crossed by Darth Kryat and Calixte seems to be the type to always have an ace up her sleeve.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 18, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Just reading some of the comics and thus I am wondering if Nyna Calixte wouldn't be a better choice. Veed seemed pretty much surprised being double-crossed by Darth Kryat and Calixte seems to be the type to always have an ace up her sleeve.



Possibly, but I was thinking that perhaps the character is related to Veed but maybe approached by Calixte for the mission?


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 18, 2007)

Nothing illegal here...


----------



## sukael (Nov 18, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> [sblock=Somewhat illegal reply]
> Please do.
> [/sblock]




Actually, I can't, as the board won't let me send a PM. Do you have an AIM account or such I could contact you with?


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 18, 2007)

Move along...


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Possibly, but I was thinking that perhaps the character is related to Veed but maybe approached by Calixte for the mission?




Why not? Whatever you feel makes for a good story.  (In fact, I had been considering creating the great-great-great-great-nephew of Palpatine.  )

I just thought Calixte might be the one to come up with such a plan.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay here's my character submission.
[sblock=Darth ?]
Gungan Jedi 7/Knight 1/Sith Apprentice 1
Destiny ?; Force 10
Init 13; Senses Perception 7
Languages Basic, Gunganese, Twi'Lek.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 27 (flatfooted 23), Fort 23, Will 24
Hp ?; Treshold 23
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 11
Ranged 13
Base attack 9
Lightsaber 15 (2d8+8)
Dual Lightsabers 13/12 (2d8+8/2d8+7)
---------------------------------------------
str 14, dex 18, con 14, int 12, wis 16, cha 8
Talents: J1=Weapon specialization(LS); J3=Acrobatic Recovery; J5=Block; J7=Deflect; K1=Sokan; S1=Dark Scourge;

Feats: J1= Force Sensitive, Weapon Proficiency Lightsaber/simple; 1=Weapon Focus(LS); J2=Force Training; 3=Skill Focus UtF; J4=Dual Weapon I; 6=Dual Weapon II; J6=Weapon Finesse; 9=Force Training;

Skills: Acrobatics 13; Initiative 13; Use the Force 13.

Powers: Dark Rage; Surge x2; Force Slam; Force Lightning; Force Grip x2; Move Object.

Possessions: Lightsaber(Selfmade), Lightsaber(Received at 1st level), Utility belt, All Temperature Cloak, Long Range Comlink, Two holsters, 300 creds. Starting creds: 2700[/sblock] [sblock=Background]Gee Dan Danga was found to be force sensitive early in his youth by a jedi knight travelling through the Naboo space. This jedi didn't have the resources or time to take Gee to the academy but he sent a message to a jedi master he knew was closeby. But a Sith Lord Darth Vaapad intersepted the message and framed an accident that "killed" Gee in an explosion. He took Danga to Korriban to be raised by the Sith. Gee was raised side by side with a Twi'lek named Zhar Gella and the two became rivals in gaining the favor of masters.

Gee has grown to hate Zhar with all his heart and the feeling is mutual. The two would have slain eachother ages ago if the masters hadn't explicitly told them not to. They have been forced to study and train together so Gee has met Zhar in the sparring ring many times.

Gee's most prominent dark side feature is his enjoyment of battle. He loves the anger and fury rushing through him in the heat of combat, and he fights furyously with two lightsabers concentrating on attacking rather than defending. He is proud and selfish. Should an opportunity to kill Zhar without his involment becoming known arise, he would take it without a seconds hesitation[/sblock] [Sblock=Appearance]Gee has been tattooed by the standards of the New Order to be completely red. He wears a pair of loose pants and a black coat showing proudly his muscled upper torso. Gee has attached the lightsaber holsters to his arms so that when he stands in his usual posture with arms crossed, he is really having his hands on the hilts.[/sblock]
Stat Buy. I know a Gunga can be a bit silly idea but I fully intend him to be serious character. I was rather thinking that he would be proficient in speaking basic "normally" since he was raised from very young age by the sith. He might use a strange word or grammar on occasion but usually speak normally. It seems I had to take a level of Jedi Knight since Sith Apprentice doesn't have the Lightsaber Form talents, which I found disturbingly weird since Palpatine, who was never trained by the jedi was a master in most forms. I think that most sith lords knows at least one form and should teach them to the pupils.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

Blackrat,

a few things I saw about your Gungan:

- Reflex save should be higher: Base (10) + level (9)  + class (2) + Dex (4) + species (2) = 27

- damage is too low: 1/2 level (4) + Str bonus (2) + Weapon Spec (2) = +8

- he seems to have spent only 30 attribute points

- Use the Force is a Cha skill: 1/2 level (4) + trained (5) + Cha (-2) + Skill Focus (5) = +12

- He has 8 force powers despite having selected the Force Training feat only once.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Blackrat,
> 
> a few things I saw about your Gungan:
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was pretty hastily done so I haven't had time to go over all the mistakes yet. Thanks for checking out, since others often notice things one doesn't notice self  .


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

Meesa happy to help. 

I usually look over other PCs because I learn a lot from the way people built their characters. Especially so with the SAGA system with which I have almost no experience yet. (RL game died after only two sessions.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Douane, feel free to look over mine (posted on page 2). I'm real new to Saga as you might of noticed from my posts on here. Even if I do not get selected for this game, I still think that just building and getting help with the character will help me out a bunch in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh, I thought skills were increased the same way in this game as in normal d20. But it seems you increase all skills automatically every even level without using skillpoints at all. I'm going to have to rethink my character-build, suddenly Force Deception and Force Persuasion don't look that good and neither does focusing on Force powers and neglecting fighting-ability.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll gladly do so, OnlytheStrong! 



One thorough glance:

- Kered has only spend 28 attribute points (I assume you have used the standard D&D advancement of +1 to one stat at level 4 and 8. SW SAGA gives +1 to *two* stats at level 4 and 8.)

- Destiny should be left open - ShaggySpellsword has stated that will chose them according to the Sith trait each PC personifies

- Lightsaber should be +14 (BAB (8) + Str (3) + WF (1) + GWF (1) + built his own LS (1) = +14) [LS can be built be everyone with 7 heroic levels (p.40), no Jedi level needed (but see below)] and 2d8+9 (2d8 (standard LS damage unless you use a Shoto) + 1/2 class (4) + Str (3) + Weapon Spec. (2) = +9 )

- Stun Baton damage thus 1d6+7

- Kered seems to have one skill too much: He has 7 trained skills. (Scout (5) + Int (1) = 6 skills)

- Languages: *Basic* + Zabraki + 1 for Int

- Equipment: Building as LS yourself costs you only 1,500 Cr. Regarding his secound LS, if you want the second one to be a Shoto for stylish reasons (like Sora Bulq) - no problem, but you could wield to two standard LS without any greater penalties if you wanted to.

- Hopefully not out-of-line, but could you see him ditching 2 Soldier levels and take 2 Jedi levels instead ? (No affiliation with the Jedi Order needed - even Palpatine has one Jedi level) This would have the advantage of giving him the WP (Lightsaber) for free, thus freeing a valuable feat slot. (Weapon specialization (LS) can also be gained as a Jedi class talent.)



Hope this helps a bit!

Folkert


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

It helps a ton. I would save almost 2,000 credits by building a lightsaber. I may rework him, making him more of a scout/jedi/sith. So I may basically start over but use the same background story lol. Thanks alot, you helped me out quite a bit.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Would it be out of line to make Kered's background story involve Skywalker? Maybe having him be a young jedi when he died, and turn to Krayt after seeing the true power of the dark side?


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey, no background-napping! 

Moro'sai'Veris, my Devaronian, also fought on Ossus, protecting other students and giving them the chance to flee, but unfortunately she tapped heavily into the Darkside to do so. (Not to mention some minor complications like killing her own master and few other Jedi in the process.)

So, why not?_ I _don't see any problem there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

lol I didn't mean to steal anyones background. I was thinking along simplistic terms since I'm a rookie. I was just going to go Jedi 7/ Sith Apprentice 5. I figured it would be easier than multiclassing 5 times lol. I will think over a background that will allow for this build without stepping on your idea. Sorry


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

No harm done.  And I don't really see any idea-stepping here, rather some potential for interlocking backgrounds.  

BTW, I see you some extra class-levels lying around (Jedi 7/ Sith Apprentice *5*). Could I borrow some of them?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

lol no way! I made that up fair and square. I have no idea where I read 12 at. I must be tired. Either that or "special" I think I will have to vote for a mixture of both!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm still going with the Dual Weapon approach, but was curious as to if I could create both of my lightsabers. I can't find in the Saga book where it says you can't. I assume a shoto is the same price as a standard lightsaber.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't seen any restriction on this, as well.

Shoto has a standard price of 2,500 instead 3,000 (p.122) so _I_ would assume a do-it-yourself-Shoto comes at 1,250 Cr. Final interpretation is up to ShaggySpellsword, of course.


BTW, as a funny aside I forgot to mention earlier, the NPC for my character was a younger Zabrak Jedi Padawan. Got any siblings?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

[sblock=Background]
Kered became a student of the Jedi Order at a young age, the same as just about every other potential Jedi Padawan. When he finally became a Padawan, he was excited to learn it was a Quarren named Tessek. Tessek had made a small name for himself by finding a council member's kidnapped daughter. 

He was on Ossus when it happened. He could remember it clearly. He and Master Tessek had returned to the Praxeum. His master was summoned there, but would not tell Kered why. Master Tessek told Kered what the summons was about that very night. The Emperor had ordered the Jedi Temple on Coruscant abandoned.  

The Sith came the next day. Master Kol and Master Tessek, along with the other Jedi Masters that were there, fought brillantly. Kered caught himself staring at Master Kol's fighting skills, and then it went black.

Kered awoke sometime later. A mask covered his head, it had no holes except for the eyes. It was a Sith torture mask. Kered was there for weeks, he thinks. He eventually lost track of time. The mask made his concentration wane, he couldn't call upon the Force for help. He began to lothe being a Jedi. He began to hate the entire Jedi Order. 

The torture slowed down and eventually stopped. He no longer cared. Physical pain meant nothing when compared to the feeling of being betrayed. He blamed Tessek for his suffering. He blamed them all. 

His anger consumed him. He accepted the Sith way of life. It was the only way that made sense to him and the only way to hurt Tessek. The Dark Side would give him the power. He would find Tessek when his new Sith Lord deemed him worthy. 

He would kill as many Jedi as he could. He wanted Tessek, the "master'" who cared so little of his Padawan that he would let him suffer at the hands of his enemies. [/sblock]


```
Kered Rinos

Race:    Iridonian
Gender: Male
Age:     19
Height:  1.9m
Weight: 87kg
Eyes:   Grey
Skin:    White
Tattoo: Black


Str:  14  +2 mod     (12 + 2 level adj)
Dex: 17  +3 mod     (15 + 2 level adj)
Con: 14  +2 mod
Int:  14  +2 mod
Wis: 14  +2 mod
Cha:  0  +0 mod

Hit Points: *unknown*

Damage Threshold: 24

Defenses: 
   Fortitude: 24     (10+ 9 level +2 class bonus + 2 con mod + 1misc)
   Reflex:     25     (10+ 9 level + 2 class bonus + 3 dex mod + 1 misc)
   Will:        22    (10 + 9 level +2 class bonus + 2wis mod + 1 misc)

Base Attack +9

Speed: 6

Force Points:  9

Destiny Points:  9         Destiny: ???

Weapons:
   Lightsaber:  +14   dmg: 2d8+8    (due to weapon specialization)

   Short L.S:  +14  dmg: 2d6+8
        -2 penalty with Dual Weaponary II

           **when dual wielding, a -2 penalty is applied to 
                   the Attack Roll

           **+1 to attack when it's against Jedi

Skills:           
   Acrobatics: 12   (4 1/2 level + 3 dex mod + 5 trained)
   Endurance: 11   (4 1/2 level + 2 con mod + 5 trained)
   Jump:        11   (4 1/2 level + 2 str mod + 5 trained)
   Use the Force: 9 (4 1/2 level + 0 cha mod + 5 trained)


Talents:  
   Force Intuitive
   Weapon Specialization (lightsabers)
   Lightsaber Throw
   Dark Scourge
   Greater Weapon Focus (Lightsaber)
   


Feats:
   Force Sensitivity
   Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
   Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)       
   Weapon Focus (lightsaber)   [2nd level bonus]
   Dual Weapon Mastery I  [4th level bonus]
   Dual Weapon Mastery II [6th level bonus]
   Force Training (2) [1st and 9th level]
   Melee Defense  [3rd level]
   Whirlwind Attack [6th level]
   

Force Technique:
   Improved Force Trance

Force Powers:
   Force Disarm
   Force Grip
   Rebuke
   Mind Trick
   Force Slam
   Force Lightning


Languages: Common 
                Zabrak
                Quarrenese
                Dosh

Equipment: 
   Lightsaber (crafted) ~ 1,500    weight: 1kg
   Shoto       (crafted) ~ 1,500?  weight: 0.5kg
   Hip Holster (2) ~ 50               weight:  1kg
   Short Range Com-Link ~ 25     weight:  0.1kg
   

        Total Cost: 3,075
                         25 credits remaining
```

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1380238  wealth rolls, I changed classes, so I had to redo my wealth


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

One of them could always be the language of his master.

Veris had a Kel Dor Jedi as Master and thus I added it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Question about the Sith-Imperial War: The Jedi Order either surrendered and became Imperial Knights or are currently hiding. I guess the question is........when would a "good" time be for Kered to turn to the darkside. Right now I am torn between an argument with his master leading to his master's death (possibly over if they should turn themselves in or not) or fighting against the Sith and basically joining the Sith to save his own butt. I am not a big fan of the second one though, it seems cowardly to me and don't really see him as a coward.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Question about the Sith-Imperial War: The Jedi Order either surrendered and became Imperial Knights or are currently hiding.




Tiny correction here: 

The Order didn't surrender - those who survived Ossus or never went there simply went into hiding. The remaining Imperial Knights exist only as Roan Fel's personal guard; Darth Krayt didn't have any use for them.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe I read Wookieepedia wrong then. I coulda swore it said they turned themselves in. My character sheet look alright? I'm still thinking about languages. It all depends on my background.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

No, Darth Krayt even issued a bounty for Jedi, tenfold for live ones. So I don't think any turned themselves in to him. Roan Fel had vanished, starting his Guerilla war against Krayt.

Only thing I could see on the sheet: You seem to have overpsent this time, 34 attribute points instead of 32 (Str (6), Agi (8), Con (6), Int (6), Wis (6), Cha (2) )


----------



## James Heard (Nov 19, 2007)

If he had a bounty for live Jedi then it was likely to covert them to Sith...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

Str is 12 base with a +2 level adjustment, making it 14. So it would cost 4. You did say that in Saga 2 abilities get the level adjustment right?

James...... mind if I take that little comment from you and put it in my background? If you are going to use it then I will not, I just wanted to ask. That seems like it would make for an interesting story.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't have a problem with it - I'm not sure it's confirmed, but it's the only reason beyond "we like the live ones for torturing out our Sithy evil ya-yas on" that makes sense. One of the cool things about the Sith is that if they can tick off Jedi enough they're right smack on with a brand new evil Sithy recruit. And if the Jedi _don't_ come around the Sith still get to play out their power/torture fetishes on the serene masters of soon-to-be-dead resisting Jedi. I'm guess it's win/win, it's apparently a lot harder to come back to the light side than it is to trip and fall into a tattoo shop.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm thinking that Kered will be captured by a bounty hunter, tortured. Eventually felt let down that his Jedi master didn't come to rescue him and began to fall into the dark side. Once he started falling, he fell fast. I may actually change one of his talents to reflect his anger at the Jedi Order.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Str is 12 base with a +2 level adjustment, making it 14. So it would cost 4. You did say that in Saga 2 abilities get the level adjustment right?




 You are totally right, of course! 

I'll now go back to bed because apparantly I need the sleep very badly.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with it - I'm not sure it's confirmed, but it's the only reason beyond "we like the live ones for torturing out our Sithy evil ya-yas on" that makes sense.




I think converting was only a nice side-benefit. The main reason he wanted Jedi alive was because he wanted to learn about the unknown Jedi "drawing life back from death".


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

Check out my backstory for me. Let me know what you think and how I can make it better. Please.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 19, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> I think converting was only a nice side-benefit. The main reason he wanted Jedi alive was because he wanted to learn about the unknown Jedi "drawing life back from death".



I think I saw that there are supposed to be something like a thousand Sith around by the time of Legacy though, given how long it takes to train competent Sith minions I just can't see them not looking for the shortcut of converting what Jedi they can manage. That's the whole point of the Temptation Sith Lord power after all, and being a Sith is all about shortcuts to power.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, Wookiepedia, has the nice Ostrander quote "We haven't come up with a definite number [for the Sith] but it's certainly over 1,000, probably over 10,000…", so they not really hurting for numbers.

Krayt seems to think a bit different, too. His main concern are bringing order to the galaxy and extending his own lifespan (because he is the one able to do it). Shortcuts to power seems to be the way of the old (Palpatine's) Sith.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Check out my backstory for me. Let me know what you think and how I can make it better. Please.




Looks good so far.

Comments: 

- Jedi Academy is now called Jedi Praxeum

- There was no fighting for the Jedi Temple on Coruscant. The Jedi were allowed to leave on express order from Emperor Fel. (The Sith let this happen because they knew many of them would converge on Ossus.)

- Better make the torture time weeks. Apparently we are still in the same year Ossus fell and this would allow for some additional Sith re-training (in game terms: levels of Sith apprentice).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

Wookieepedia needs to be corrected then lol I will fix it


----------



## Bootmobile (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a work in progress, but I wanted to get something up. I will update this post as I get more done. The character is a kel dor who focuses on force powers rather than lightsaber combat. My thought on his "brand of evil" is Menace but I'll leave the name to you Shaggy. 

I have purposely avoided using his name because I don't think he will even acknowledge his none Sith name, to him that is his true and only name. If you like I can give him a name beyond the Sith one you pick out but for now I'll keep as is.







[sblock=Background]He began his jedi training once he was an adult. He never quite took to the jedi tradition or its teachings. He favoured using his powers to overwhelm his opponents rather than use his lightsaber and he was far too free with his use of those powers. The jedi teach that one is never to use the force to harm another, yet he found he was loved using his powers to lord over others, loved causing mayhem and destruction with his powers. Their was one master who greatly disapproved of him and tried to have him expelled during the earliest stages of his training, but failed. When it came time for him to be assigned to a single master for training, the master who disapproved of him insisted on being his instructor.

This master was very hard on him, constantly scolding and lecturing him. When his tendacies to abuse his powers only got worse, the master again tried to have him expelled. Finally, he went too far. They had captured a suspected Sith traitor and well the master was busy looking in to prisoner's records, he decided to "interrogate" the suspected spy. He used his powers in terrible ways to torture the prisoner, eventually killing him bu having extracted a signed confession. 

The master was furious when he figured out what had been done. It turns out that the masters's research had proven that the prisoner was innocent (having only confessed in desperation to end the torture). The master was furious and demanded that he surrender immediately for trial by the jedi. He refused and the argument became quite heated, to the point that the master drew his lightsaber and threaten to strike him down if he did not surrender. He struck out with force lightning for the first time but the master was to powerful and rebuked the attack back at him. Laid low by his own powers he was taken and tried by the jedi who quickly found him guilty and expelled him from the order (taking his lightsaber) and exiling him from known space. 

The master was enraged that he had not been sentenced to death and screamed insisting that his padawan be executed. The council was shocked at the outburst, realizing that in his hatred for his aprentice the master had lost himself to negative emotions and to the darkside. The master too as expelled from the order until such time as he again found his way back to the lightside. Both the master and the apprentice left the order and the jedi have not heard from either since.

An exile, he threw in with a mercenary outfit setting out to the outer rim. He spent the next few years as a mercenary, learning to fight as part of a military squad and traveling the rim worlds and even a few planets beyond the outer rim. Until on a nasty little backwater of a planet he met the woman who would set him on his path. She was a Sith of the New Order, looking for cutthroat mercenaries to recruit as assassins and soldiers. She recognized his powers immediately and set about turning him fully to the darkside. She started by suducing him and then using that sexual influence to push him into more and more depraved act. It really wasn't that difficult, he was bitter, cruel and vindictive already, with a delight in dominating others with his powers. She just fed into those emotions. Soon she was teaching him in the ways of the Sith. The day she guided him in making his own lightsaber, her work was complete and he was reborn as a full apprentice of the Sith. She gave him a new, customized a set of armour and a new name ...[/sblock]
[sblock=Descripton]Coming soon ...[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*Darth ???*
Male kel dor Scout 1 / Jedi 3 / Soldier 3 / Sith Apprentice 2
*Force* 10; *Destiny* ??
*Init* +12; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +13
*Languages* Basic, Kel Dor
----------------------------------------
*Defenses* Ref 27 (flat-footed 24), Fort 24, Will 25
*HP* 30+d10*6+d12*2, delay damage; *Threshold* ??
----------------------------------------
*Speed* 6 squares (walking)
*Melee* lightsaber +12 (2d8+3)
*Ranged* ??
*Fighting Space* 1 square; *Reach* 1 square
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Force Powers
*Special Actions* Block, Deflect, Recover Force Point
----------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 18
*Talents* Armored Defense, Block, Deflect, Evasion, Improved Armored Defense, Second Skin
*Feats* Armour Proficiency (light) *, Force Sensitive, Force training (x3), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, pistols, rifles, simple) 
Skills Endurance +9, Initiative +12, Perception +13, Stealth +12, Use the Force +18
Force Powers Force Grip (2), Force Lightning (2), Force Slam, Mind Trick (2), Move Object (4), Negate Energy, Rebuke, Surge (2)
Possessions Lightsaber, Armoured Flight Suit, ????????
[/sblock]
[sblock=Breakdown][/sblock]*


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Meesa happy to help.
> 
> I usually look over other PCs because I learn a lot from the way people built their characters. Especially so with the SAGA system with which I have almost no experience yet. (RL game died after only two sessions.)



Yeah. If you want I can return the favor once you post yours  .


----------



## James Heard (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry it's so long, but I kind of let it get away from me. I think I might have worked in every space opera cliche but amnesia and "the chosen one."  

Major Attun "Winter" Bek-Fel

Destiny: 9 Force Points: 10 Dark Side: 16
Medium Near Human Male Noble 1/Soldier 3/Jedi 3/Officer 1/Sith Apprentice 1
Init +12; Perception +12
Languages: Basic, Ryl, Huttese, Arkanian, 2 TBA
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Ref 24 Fort 21 Will 25,
Hit Points: ; Threshold 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee +11 lightsaber 2d8+9 (Stunning Strike)
Ranged +
Base Attack +8; Grapple +10
Special Actions: Lightsaber Defense, Wicked Strike
Force Powers Known: (Use the Force +12) _Battle Strike, Force Lightning, Mind Trick_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 14, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Chr 16

Talents: Assault TacticsO1, Born LeaderN1, Melee SmashS1, Stunning StrikeS3, Lightsaber DefenseJ1, Weapon Specialization (lightsabers)J3, Wicked StrikeSA1

Feats: CleaveJ2, Force Sensitivity1, Force TrainingHB, Great Cleave9, LinguistN1, Power Attack3, Weapon Focus (lightsabers)6, Weapon Proficiency (lightsabersJ1, pistolsN1, riflesS1, simple weaponsN1), Vehicular CombatS2

Skills: Deception +12, Initiative +12, Gather Information +12, Knowledge (Tactics) +11, Perception +11, Persuasion +12, Pilot +12, Use Computer +11, Use the ForceHB +12

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience: 36,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Age: 24
Height: 
Weight: 
Hair: White, with dark forelock
Eyes: White


*Appearance:* 
Attun is half-Arkanian and as such shares the pale white coloration and pupiless eyes of his mother. Unlike his mother and other "true" Arkanians though, his human bloodline exposed the genetic defects marking the Bek clan as hybrid Arkanians. Instead of four clawed fingers, Attun possesses five fairly normal looking ones on either hand; and unlike either of his parents he has distinctively pointed ears that are considered culturally abhorrent to the Arkanians.

Otherwise Attun is tall and well-muscled, with broad shoulders and the stern chin that is reminiscent of his father's. Like most other Arkanians, Attun has hair of pure white, except for a dark forelock that appears to be courtesy of several of Attun's Fel relatives. Attun has but a single tattoo, a deep crimson stripe that bisects his face from forehead to chin. Attun wears a perpetual frown on his face that turns into a sneer when he finds someone weak or unchallenging.

Attun has no particularly distinctive pattern to the clothing he wears, preferring to dress practically or to fit in with the company he's keeping. His lightsaber is unmistakable though, formed from a single pure Arkanian Sabrata gemstone absolutely clear in color with the cyan ignition chamber designed to continually dance with a dim light from the inside.


*Background:*
Attun "Winter" Bek-Fel was perhaps born to have a chip on his shoulder. The Arkanian-Human half-breed was the product of the Imperial trade mission to Arkania, where a young cousin to the Emperor and Imperial Knight named Morghan Fel fell into a relationship with Attun's mother, a highborn woman who was the daughter of his Arkanian diplomatic counterpart. When diplomatic talks began to fall apart, Attun's grandfather Jaro convinced his mother to use her influence to manipulate the young royal. Sensing betrayal thanks to his Force training, Morghan became enraged and struck at the woman and mutilating her with searing arcs of force lightning. Despite being immediately regretful, the diplomatic mission was compromised and relations between the two people turned chilly until they spilled over into a short, uncompromising conflict leading to the Arkanian's full capitulation and surrender.

Despite her grievous wounds, Attun's mother survived her ordeal and discovered herself with child. Unfortunately for her, Attun's birth reveal genetic abnormalities within her family's bloodline. Disgraced, outcast, and in the heat of the desperate conflict between the Empire and her people, the Bek family fled their homeworld on a small freighter to find a new home. For several years the funds of several lifetimes of successes sustained the family, until a series of disastrous trading missteps brought the family to its knees.

In dire financial straits, Attun's grandfather made various deals and counter-deals with several Hutts to refinance and refurbish the dilapidated freighter _Jolly Man_ that the family lived in. The deals were arranged to assure mutual betrayal and ultimate infighting between the Hutts who held the Bek financial markers, which is exactly what happened. Rival Hutt bounty hunters pursued the freighter and fought with each other in a wash of bloodshed for several months until Attun's mother was captured by the Hutt crimelord Zorka Mano. Filled with rage and over the objections of his grandfather, Attun left the safety of his family freighter and began a one man war against the Hutt's operations which led him squarely into the middle of an Imperial black ops also aimed at the Hutt's interference in Imperial shipping.

Attun became uneasy allies with the Imperials, eventually falling in love with Koreline Veem, the daughter of Imperial Grand Moff Veem. The operations took a dangerous turn when Attun and Koreline themselves became captives of the Hutt's bodyguards, only to escape just ahead of an explosion which destroyed the hidden space station the Hutt used as a hideout, presumably killing Attun's mother as well.

Despondent, Attun turned to drink and stims to make the pain go away. Eventually Koreline found him in a broken down jungle cantina and helped him get sober. Then, using her connections as the Grand Moff's daughter, Attun was given a new identity and commissioned as an Imperial Pilot. Together the two lovers planned a life, except for the attention of Nyna Calixte, lover of Veed and jealous of the attentions of the father toward his only daughter.

Attun and Koreline were drafted into dark Force training program that Calixte had established using Imperial Knight protocols and off of any official record. Unlike the more established Imperial Knights though, Calixte's training program had few safeguards against falling to the dark side and the group was rife with defection and insubordination. Attun and Koreline secretly wed and got with child while their Force trainer and Calixte's creature, Mora Kol, continued their "education." Finally Attun was pronounced suitable for duty, while Koreline was heavy with child. Ill at ease to part from each other, Attun resisted but was coaxed into action by his wife to "do his duty."

Attun was sent to Caamas in advance of a major operation along with a squad of his fellow Imperial black ops force users and a mysterious robed Sith female known only as Darth Sadow. Through their efforts of sabotage and intelligence gathering, victory was assured; but Attun was nearly slain when one his fellow agents attempted to cut him down from behind with a lightsaber. Strangely the Sith known as Darth Sadow saved him and slew the betraying Imperial, and then revealed herself to be Attun's mother, now fully converted to the dark side. Sadow sought to convert Attun and mocked his emotions toward Koreline as a weakness. The two fought and Attun was disarmed and at his mother's mercy, but she let him live and disappeared.

Attun was troubled as he returned, haunted by dark thoughts and images of his mother. Things were not improved when he returned to Bastion and found Koreline on her deathbed after giving birth to their son. Worse, switched by Calixte's agents, the child shown to him looked nothing like him. Enraged by her betrayal and over her pleas of innocence, Attun left Koreline to die alone.

Calixte might not have intended what happened next, as Attun slew most of the deck crew manning the Predators and several of his fellow agents. Stealing one of the dark-winged fighters, Attun flew through hyperspace to the Sith Temple to join their ranks. Once there his mother embraced him, before backhanding him across the room. His true training had begun.

*Personality:* 
Attun respects no one, not even himself, because they cannot be trusted. Everyone, every kindness is a pretext for betrayal. He especially despises intimate relationships, relishing exposing them for the emotional fakery that are built upon. Attun seeks revenge, but his fury cannot find any targets. Instead he keeps his rage contained tightly, unleashing it like a sunstorm to destroy those that would oppose him or displease him. 

Attun can be quiet much of the time, and then unleash vitriolic rants and fits of violence at the least bit of provocation. Attun is especially harsh on those that remind him of Koreline, delighting in unleashing the Force upon them to fracture their minds and lead them to madness.

*Quote:* 
"Yes. Cry for me, beg me for mercy. Beg me so I might deny you, and let the blackness inside your own heart consume you."


*Notes:* 
Winter is his call sign.

Though Attun is a Fel, he's unaware of the fact. His mother knows, and presumably his grandfather does as well if he's still alive. As far as he knows the reason his family left Arkania was because he wasn't "pure" enough to satisfy Arkanian society.

Consequentially, though Attun is truly more human than Arkanian he still refers to himself as Arkanian simply because visually he seems to look more Arkanian than baseline human.

Presumably, Koreline and Attun's child is still alive somewhere in the care of Imperial agents. For that matter, Attun left before Koreline died, so it's possible she got better and is lurking around as well. The freighter _Jolly Man_ is still out there too, full of relatives that have all turned their backs on Attun and let him come to this.

Attun probably still have several Hutt bounties on his head, though the Hutts will probably be much more cautious about going against him directly any longer.

*Equipment:* TBA


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for my delay.  I am reading posts and posting responses as I go.

Glad to see intrest!



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Darnit. I have four different consepts brewing in my mind. I'll post short consepts so if you would tell me which you like best ShaggySpellsword, I can make full character submission. I like them all equally so I really don't have preference over any.




Sorry for my delay on this.  I like the Gungan a lot.  Not the one I would have picked, but now that I see him, I think he may be very neat.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 19, 2007)

sukael said:
			
		

> EDIT: A question - does the Jedi class still give a lightsaber for free at 1st level if you multiclass into it?




I'll say yes.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 19, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Question about the Sith-Imperial War: The Jedi Order either surrendered and became Imperial Knights or are currently hiding.





Huh...that's not how it happened (as far as I can tell) at all.  Is that what Wookiepedia says?  I beleive it is.

That's not accurate.  The Imperial Knights existed LONG before the end of the Sith-Imperial War.  It was a sub-set of Jedi that felt that the Ossus project and continued trust of the Vong was foolish.  They then swore alligience to the Emperor.  

At this point in the story, the Jedi are dead or in hiding.  They didn't really get a chance to surrender or join the Imperial Knights as the massacre on Ossus happened.

But that's already been mentioned...

Anyway, I think, time-line wise, I will start this game 1 year after the fall of Ossus.  To the day.  Perhaps with a ceremony celebrating the Year with No Jedi.

Keep the submissions coming.  I will try and find time to read through them this week.  I am closing submissions one week from today.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

I was trying to put in Kered's backstory that he was captured at the same battle that Kol was killed in. I'm stuck going off Wookieepedia and it appears to be inaccurate lol. So, I'm trying really hard, just not having much luck at it.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 20, 2007)

I've updated my character (top of page 3), but I've yet to find a good portrait of him. I guess Ithorians are a pretty unsexy species (There's no lack of Twi'Leks out there ). 

Anyway, I'd appreciate any comments. I'm pretty unfamiliar with the setting, though I've read up on the comics and Wookiepedia, so there are probably a couple of errors in there.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Sorry for my delay on this.  I like the Gungan a lot.  Not the one I would have picked, but now that I see him, I think he may be very neat.



Yeh. There's still one thing I don't understand about WotC reasoning. As somewhat nerdy SW know-it-all I would argue that the Sith Apprentice should have the Lightsaber Form talents but as it is now, I'm going to go increasing his Jedi Knight levels for another 4 levels so I can get Juyo and Vaapad forms. It's all about the flavor of those forms as they derive from user's inner rage and as such would work well with Gee's style of fighting. They are described as fast and furious, something I imagined Gee's fighting to be.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm off on holiday travel until sometime during the weekend in a few, I hope that recruiting lasts until that long so if there's some issue with my character (but you _really, really want me to play_*) I can address it. 






*"I really, really want you to play James. Move along, nothing to see here..."


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2007)

*Moro'sai'Veris*


Background:

Veris was discovered only relatively late in her life to be force-sensitive - at the age of 23 - and even this merely by accident (or the will of the Force).

Veris was born as a daughter to Moro'sai'Hirasi, the head of the Moro family, and therefore as a member of one of Devaron‘s most influential ruling families. However, at the age of 14 she deeply shamed her family by making her decision known to join the Kand'Vrabt, a minor spiritual sect preaching total pacifism and detachment from all worldy matters. For this she was denounced by her family and cast out.

Nine years later the Watchman for Devaron space, the Kel Dor Jedi Knight Rota Tlo, made a routine visit to the captial of Devaron, Montellian Serat, when he suddenly sensed a beacon in the force - Veris. In order to recruit her for the Order Rota persuaded Veris that her immense potential would go to waste on Devaron while it could be boon for the whole galaxy. The day he and the young Devaronian left the planet, the name 'Veris' was struck forever from the List of the Faithful by the Kand'Vrabt.

The next few years proved that this had been a wise decision as Moro'sai'Veris (away from Devaron she now used her full name again) learned with such speed and abilitiy to put many other students to shame. Inspired by Rota's example, who had relinquished his Watchman role in the meantime to become Veris‘ master, she aimed to become a Jedi Sentinel and Watchman. But to combat the Dark side, one has to understand ist nature and so Veris delved into the historical records of the Great Temple on Coruscant. There she studied the history of the New Jedi Order and, above all, the history of the man who had brought the Old Order to the brink of destruction. Darth Sidious. And though appalled by the turn of events, Veris couldn‘t help but notice how masterfully the whole plan to destroy the Jedi had been orchestrated.

Then the war came to the Galactic Alliance and the Jedi Order. As it was fought mainly by fleet actions, Rota and Veris rarely ventured forth from Ossus where they had relocated to for Veris' knighting and further training - only once or twice after the Sith had revealed themselves. But the war finally found them in 130 ABY when a combined Imperial-Sith fleet appeared over the Jedi Academy on Ossus. 

Kol Skywalker‘s last stand made into the legends of the Jedi Order, but if Veris' story will ever be told, then merely as a warning for some younglings:

Moro'sai'Veris defended one of the smaller internal hangars of the Academy, both the hangar itsewlf and the approach to it. Being a lightsaber combatant of mediocre skill at best, Veris relied on her skill with the Force to hold Imperials and Sith back. Though it should have been easy to simply collapse the entrance and the corridors leading up to it, Veris never wasted a thought on this option as it would have meant dooming those students still fleeing from their chambers above, among them the Zabrak Tiran Kolar - a Padawan whom she had fallen in love with on Ossus. But soon enough she began to tire as the enemies just kept coming and her grasp on the Force weakened. With realizing that she would not be able to hold much longer, other feelings arose: Frustration over not being able to save Tiran Kolar, Anger over the Gallactic alliance that had simply fallen apart when needed the most and Hatred of the Sith that were taking all that she valued from her. When her control slipped at last, Veris embraced these feelings - and the slaughter began.
Whereas she had been previously content to obstruct passage and to slam her opponents around, now Stormtroopers and Sith alike were elecrocuted, choked and even torn apart in midair. So wild was Veris' force-fuelled rage that even Darth Nihil refrained from approaching her at first. Still, it served her purpose as nobody got past her to reach the shuttle - really nobody, neither Sith nor Jedi.
Master Tlo wisely realized that eventually her body would give out under this massive misuse of the Force - what he did not realize was how far Veris had already fallen to the Dark Side: His lifeless body joined the countless other strewn around the hangar entrance.
When it became apparent that the Jedi's last semblance of rational thought would soon slip away as her body burned itself out, Darth Nihil finally made his move and Veris a simple offer:  Life (as a Sith) or Death.

The Jedi Moro'sai'Veris' last conscious thought was to choose life, not because she feared death, but to finish certain matters still left open. Dath Nihil then force-slammed her into a wall and thus robbed Veris of the consciousness that had maintained her dark rage.

And so the Sith Moro'sai'Veris once again forsook her former life, with one notable exception: she never forgot her studies in the Jedi Temple on Coruscant, never forgot how one man, one single man, had brought the mighty Jedi Order close to extinction.

Veris has been rumoured to have somehow enticed the dread Sith Assassin Darth Pungeus to teach her his rare path of mastery during her training on Korriban, but this cannot be confirmed as the Darth has been slain - beheaded with his own lightsaber - by an unknown assailant entering the academy grounds unseen, presumeably one of the few surviving Jedi Masters.


Appearance:

A very attractive Devaronian, Veris has none of the tattoos usually expected from the Sith, especially the born ones, as they would only hinder her foremost purpose as a Sith Infiltrator. (For this she even carries a Jedi lightsaber plundered from Ossus.) The only visible mark the Dark Side has left on her are the sulphur-yellow eyes. Still, Veris has paid the price for her body has been heavily damaged by the Dark side channeling on Ossus, robbing her of much of her previous vitality and strength.


Characterization:

Though generally a cold and dispassionate being, Veris can easily fake otherwise. Able to easily  discern moods and mirror and/or exploit them, she has proven very useful as an infiltrator. She only comes really alive when she uses the Force, for whatever purpose she deems necessary (or fun) - like torture.

Darth Nihil has in the past functioned as a mentor-of-sorts, not due to any twisted feelings or such, but because he realized her potential worth and the common origin they share - coming as outsiders into the New Sith Order. As a true Sith he will cast her aside once he sees no more use for her, of course.


Sith Creed: Treason (Veris has repeatedly betrayed everything she believed in at that point: her family, the Kand'Vrabt sect and the Jedi Order, plus she even killed her own master.)


[sblock=Moro'sai'Veris]*Moro'sai'Veris*
Female Devaronian Jedi 1/Scoundrel 1/Scout 5/Jedi Knight 1/ Sith Apprentice 1
*Force* 10; *Destiny* ??
*Init* +5; *Senses* Perception +14
*Languages* Basic, Devaronese, Kel Dor, Zabraki, Sith
----------------------------------------
*Defenses* Ref 22 (flat-footed 21), Fort 22, Will 26
*HP* 30+d6+5d8+1d10+d10+9, *Threshold* 22
----------------------------------------
*Speed* 6 squares (walking)
*Melee* unarmed +5 (1d6+3)
*Melee* lightsaber +7 (2d8+3)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options*
*Special Actions* Natural Curiosity
*Force Powers* Dark Rage, Farseeing, Force Grip (3), Force lightning (4), Force Slam (2), Force Stun, Force Thrust (2), Mind-Trick (3), Move Object (2), Negate Energy, Rebuke (2), Sever Force, Surge
----------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 20, Cha 16
*Talents* Improved Stealth, Hidden Movement, Total Concealment, Fool‘s luck, Clear Mind, Force Camouflage, Force Stealth
*Feats* Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber, Simple), Force Sensitivity, Force Training (4), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Skill Focus (Persuasion)
*Skills* Deception +17, Gather Information +12, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +12, Perception +14, Persuasion +17, Stealth +17 (may re-roll) [Force Stealth], Survival +14, Use the Force +17
*Possessions* Lightsaber, personal (red), Lightsaber (green)
*Credits* 500+4500+200=5200 Cr - 1500 Cr (Pers. LS)[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I am going to start going over all of the completed forms tonight.  I am giving non-complete forms 24 hours to either finish or tell me when you will finish.  I hope to have apprentices by the end of the week.


----------



## Douane (Nov 27, 2007)

Quick question as I look over my PC again:

1. Do we use fractional BAB ?

2. What about the optional rule to take skill training in one skill of the new class instead of acquiring a starting feat from their list when multiclassing ?

[Edit] 3. Question regarding starting credits: "Noble 1d4x400; Jedi, Jedi Knight, Sith Apprentice, *Force Sensitive *1d4x100; All other classes 1d4x250" (from your Pc creation post). 

Should that be Force Adept or will every level a PC has since acquiring the Force-Sensitive feat - regardless of actual class - be considered?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 27, 2007)

1. Nope.  Just add up from your total levels.  
2. yes, I meant to put that in the initial post!  You can take skill training for a class skills of new class instead of a starting feat!


----------



## Douane (Nov 27, 2007)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> 1. Nope.  Just add up from your total levels.




Not sure I understand, sorry. Total levels in each class ? (In my case: Scout 5 = +3, Scoundrel 1 = +0, total = +3  or  Scout 5 and Scoundrel 1 [total 6 levels on 3/4 bab chart] = +4)




> 2. yes, I meant to put that in the initial post!  You can take skill training for a class skills of new class instead of a starting feat!




Thanks! Now I don't have my "pacifist" Sith to learn blaster skills.


(3.) edited into my post above (probably after you saw it).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 30, 2007)

3. Yes, that should be FOrce Adept

Take your total BAB for each CLASS you have, then add those together:

Scout 1/Noble 1/Scoundrel 1/Jedi 1 would have BAB +1, not +3.


----------



## Douane (Nov 30, 2007)

All clear, then. Thanks!


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Shaggy! Whatever happened to this? I saw you posting in another SW thread and that reminded me of this. I still want to play a gunga-sith .


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 10, 2008)

Honestly, my computer with all of my info crashed and I never got around to getting back to this thread...then none posted and I sort of forgot it was here.

Is there still interest?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still interested. Hope someone else chimes in too.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 13, 2008)

I forgot all about this game..... I'd love to play it.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm interested if you'll have me...it 'd be nice playing aside Blackrat and Only for a change, instead of DM'ing. And playing DarkSide is very appealing for a change...

Also, if you'll aprove it, i'd take the Ubese race from the races on http://saga-edition.com/
Or i'd consider an Iktotchi Sith (same site)

Let me know if any of this sounds interesting to you...


----------



## Timber Wolf (Jun 10, 2008)

*Interested.*

I am also interested in your game as well. I am new to this site but not as new to the Saga rules and game. The idea of being to play a dark side character is appealing and maybe for once I can get into this type of game and have it last.

Like Wintergypsy though, I am interested in an unusual race and from the same site as he is wanting to use. I think that the Trianii would be interesting to play out.

Just wanted to get an ok that the game is going and that I might be accepted before I work any big details out though.


----------

